#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

## amos.0119

* P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:
*



*PESIT Bangalore Year of Establishment:* 1988.


*PESIT Bangalore Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.


*PESIT Bangalore Mode Of Admission:* COMED-K.

*PESIT Bangalore Branches In Engineering:*
Mechanical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringTelecommunication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringInformation Science and EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringBio Technology
Civil Engineering*PESIT Bangalore CutOff 2013-3014:
*

Branch
           Cutoff Rank

Electronics and communication
                   988

Mechanical
                  1785

Computer
                   868

Bio-technology
                  9177

Civil
                  4017

Instrumental  Technology
                  2862

Information science and Engg.
                  1391

Telecommunication
                 2693

EEE
                 9155




*PESIT Bangalore Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Rs. 2,40,000 / annum


*PESIT Bangalore Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 43,000/- Per Year.


*PESIT Bangalore Engineering Placements 2014:*



*PESIT Bangalore Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
*Campus:* 

Mission To provide students with a sense of history, an understanding of values and ethics, a commitment to law and morality, an appreciation of human creativity and an analytical inquiring mind.
Vision: To create professionally superior and ethically strong global manpower.
Quality Policy :Our quality policy is to develop highly skilled human resources with the ability to adapt to an intellectually and technologically changing environment with the participative efforts of the management, staff, students and parents.


*Central library:*

The libraries at PES occupy over 40,000 square feet and provide students with access to a vast repository of resources, including books and periodicals. These peaceful, sunlit areas provide ideal study spaces. Our libraries remain open until midnight on all days. During the examinations, they are open 24 hours. Completely automated library management systems make it possible to borrow books at any time of the day or night, as well as make reservations online. Multiple copies ensure that resources are easily available for reference in the library. Trained staff is always at hand to assist students. In addition to these resources, faculty members dynamically upload all their lecture and research notes on the PES Intranet. These are available to the students with the simple keying in of a password.


*PESIT Bangalore Hostel & Mess Facilities:*


While students can choose to be day scholars,we believe that campus living encourages independence and helps students develop the ability to adapt. The leafy PES campus offers delightful spaces for studying, living and interaction. The excellent residential facilities are have been carefully planned according to international standards. Eight hostels on the campus offer well ventilated, comfortable rooms with separate hostels for girls and boys. Room are available on single or double / multi sharing basis.


Common recreational areas develop a sense of camaraderie and foster long term bonds. The modern cafeteria, with its open kitchen and airy patio is equipped to serve hundreds of students a day and offers both vegetarian and non-vegetarian options. There are also a number of restaurants on campus offering a variety of different cuisine from Rasoi with its North Indian menu to Kadambam, famed for South Indian specialties.


*PESIT Bangalore Address:* 

100 Feet Ring Road, BSK III Stage, Bangalore-560085, India.





  Similar Threads: BBDIT-Babu Banarsi Das Institute of Technology ,btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Bangalore Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Bangalore Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

